# dsg gearbox clunk



## smithy900 (May 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the site and have just put a deposit down on a 2004 3.2.
I test drove the car but not being used to the gearbox used the gear lever, driving through a lot of traffic i noticed when changing from neutral to drive ther was a clunck when i put my foot on the accelerator, is this a problem??

Thank you in advance


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

My DSG does some clunks and thwacks as it's going from neutral to 1st and does them even louder going from 1st back down to neutral. To be honest, I don't know if it's normal or not but the pessimist in me is expecting it to be the start of some sort of serious problems.

I still have an Audi warranty on mine so any problems should be fixed FOC but getting audi to work on the car is next to impossible unless there is a fault stored. Connecting it up to a computer seems to be the limit of their fault-finding expertise. I have a feeling I need to wait for it to fail completely before they'll look at it.

Perhaps if all the DSG owners could chip into this thread with their thoughts we might be able to tell how normal it is. It's not a subtle thunk, so if it's happening, you'll know about it.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

To be fair mine clonks as well ever since day 1 touch wood its fine!


----------



## On-the-Pipe (May 15, 2008)

I have done the exact same thing this past weekend... (hopefully it's not the same car...hmm).

I drove it in both auto and sport modes and all seemed to be okay but then again, not being used to the car I'm not really sure I'd know if anything were amiss.

I'm a little worried about paying the balance, getting the car home and the DSG playing up in the near future!!

The car has full audi history from new with 36000 miles on the clock. What do you guys reckon the chances are of having this problem crop up? It seems this gearbox problem is a common one...

Look forward to your comments.

Jon>


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I should probably add, mines a 2004 with 37k on the clock... Full Audi service history.


----------



## slikt (Apr 5, 2007)

Get a warranty. . simple as that . . I've had the mechatronic replaced, it went at 31k and cost nearly 2k. . still not even 100% that its ok now . . !!


----------



## On-the-Pipe (May 15, 2008)

I've opted to pay extra for a 1 year warranty that covers up to £1000 in parts and labour. By the sounds of it, should the mechatronic thing need replacing I'll still have to dip into my own pocket! Considering losing my deposit and waiting for a manual 3.2 to turn up...


----------



## smithy900 (May 4, 2009)

On-the-Pipe said:


> I have done the exact same thing this past weekend... (hopefully it's not the same car...hmm).
> 
> I drove it in both auto and sport modes and all seemed to be okay but then again, not being used to the car I'm not really sure I'd know if anything were amiss.
> 
> ...


I'm in south wales, I'm part exchanging my loved rx8, nice and fast but no low down power.

I have a waranty on the car and the dealer is quite open and says that this is normall??? don't know but the car is sooooo good looking...mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I would not worry. Mine is the same. Going from reverse to drive there is a slight noise and feel. Also a click noise from the console area below selector (annoying but nothing mechanical) Elliot will know but I;ve just bought mine and had some issues over rattles from the box when idle. It's since been into Audi and they have given it the all clear.. twice. I took it in warm and it sounds fine; then cold so another tech had a listen. Seems the norm for the boxes to be a little noisy either on idle or going from D to N etc. It should be super smooth when moving through the gears. These cars are really best on the open road.

May be worth checking the DSG oil has been done, if not may be worth it as it's nearly 40k. Audi did mine last week thus the full bill of health.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine is a lot more than a 'click'. I feel a solid thud through the floor and with the window open I can hear a loud metallic thwack.

When they changed the oil, did you notice any difference?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah, you mean a clunk when changing from D to N or R, then yes, I can here it too. Don't forget like any car, there is slack between forward and reverse. The gears are taking up the slack.. that's how I see it. I can feel mine through the floor too. My click is from the console when either taking up torque on driver, braking or hitting big bumps... plastic to plastic noise.. grrr.... I also have a rattle on idle, worse when cold from the box.... Audi can't find anything and the DSG returns spot on codes so I'm driving the thing and enjoying it rather than listen for clicks and knocks!!!! :lol:


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

As a recent DSG owner, I have a two year warranty as a few folk in the 'know' scared me alittle about expense if they fail, I have a 2006 model and as compared to a 'full' auto the DSG does have clunk as drops into 1st or on initial take up, mine is ultra smooth through the gears and my guess is you have to remember it's a 'mechanical' auto with twin clutches rather than fluid type auto's with torque converters. I think its a risk worth taking, brave talk maybe as I've only had mine two weeks.
The grin on my face and sound to the ears makes it all worth it...............David (Tango TT)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, it's starting to sound like the clunks are pretty common... So, what about jerkiness at low speeds? I find it hard sometimes in traffic to maintain a crawl. There seems to be a speed below which the car creeps (like a normal auto) and another speed above which it's smooth. The gap between these speeds is where the car struggles... It lurches slightly as though the clutch isnt disengaging at the right point and it wants to stall...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have the same; It's a V6 with DSG it's not designed to fart arse in traffic that's why mine is garaged until weekend and clearer road!! :lol:

Don't worry spandex, when you get out and drive as it's meant to be I'm sure it will be just fine. When I have mine at Audi I chatted in the car with the tech for 20 mins re the car as he could see I was fussy. He said the DSG do make clinks and clunks and this setup works best when driven!!!!

Get it and drive it!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fair enough... You're probably right, I do need to stop worrying about each little clunk and drive the thing (especially as I have about 10 months of Audi warranty left). I think the horror stories of failed DSG 'boxes starts to get to you after a while.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Fair enough... You're probably right, I do need to stop worrying about each little clunk and drive the thing (especially as I have about 10 months of Audi warranty left). I think the horror stories of failed DSG 'boxes starts to get to you after a while.


I don't blame you I was the same... but trust me, your noises and clunks are the norm, nothing to worry about. I was the same but now I'm driving it! I do most of my servicing so am in tune with noises too. 10 month warranty is good. Just get on and enjoy and I'm sure it will inspire confidence. 8) Best of luck with it!

Only had mine 3 weeks, still being polished up in the garage!!


----------



## smithy900 (May 4, 2009)

Thank you everybody, my mind is at rest I can't wait for friday, hope its sunny!!!!


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Fair enough... You're probably right, I do need to stop worrying about each little clunk and drive the thing (especially as I have about 10 months of Audi warranty left). I think the horror stories of failed DSG 'boxes starts to get to you after a while.


You're so right - you read the horror stories and it puts you right off. Also the first DSG I brought from an indie dealer had to go back due to a gearbox fault and lucky for me got all my money back. From what I have read it seems to be upto 53/04 plates that have the issues. Having now owned my first TT and it being a DSG since early Jan '09 its great fun and I'm glad I stuck to getting one. Its easy and quick to write and post the bad things, but people are not so quick to mention the great days out driving. Costing £4500 for a new replacement DSG box my only advice would be don't rule out dealers if your after one about 4 yrs old or newer, as the full Audi warranty may be its waiting gold. As most if not all third party warranties normally have a claim limit of about £1,000.
Mine makes the click-clunk sound from N to D, and also changing down when in slow traffic ie 3 to 2 to 1, still get one have fun driving.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Seems that is the norm. The only one I get that still seems odd is at idle. It's most prominent when coming of high idle when cold. It's like a rattle sound. VW in USA have had issues with DSG duel mass flywheels rattling. I was sure that was my prob. Two Audi techs have listened and can't find anything wrong with it, they can heat the noise but say the DSG can be rattley and is mechanical when all said and done.

It goes when either D or R is taken up... ?? Who knows, I can only assume it's a load thing, and if not the flywheel then a gear in the box. It's super quiet when in drive so I can't do much else now. No fault codes and all as expected.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup, I get a slight rattle on idle when cold... Looks like that's normal too.

Everyone goes on about the wonderful sound from the 3.2 V6... I'm surprised anyone can hear the bloody thing over all the clunks, clicks, thwacks and rattles it's got going on. It's got car tourettes or something...


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

DSG boxes are reportedly a little "vocal", however mine is very quiet since I had the control unit and gearbox replaced..

Its been advertised on here, you should have bought it and you wouldnt have had any concerns. Also it has 4 months warranty on it..

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=137063

Regards..


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Motorhead said:


> DSG boxes are reportedly a little "vocal", however mine is very quiet since I had the control unit and gearbox replaced..
> 
> Its been advertised on here, you should have bought it and you wouldnt have had any concerns. Also it has 4 months warranty on it..
> 
> ...


Motorhead, may I ask what happened to your DSG? I've heard of replacement mechatronic units but very few DSG boxes as well.

I was sent down the garden path with exhausts and cam chains but you were certainly correct with the DSG route (one of my previous questions re rattle noise).

It's funny as I've just read that a Mitsubishi Evo x is now using a duel wet clutch system and has been quoted by them as having some neutral gear rattle once passed break-in period. They say it's normal characteristic of the transmission. Strange how both Audi and Mitsubishi equivalent DSG boxes have this characteristic.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Motorhead said:


> DSG boxes are reportedly a little "vocal", however mine is very quiet since I had the control unit and gearbox replaced..


I'm not sure if you're telling us this because you think there's something wrong with our gearboxes or because you're trying to sell your car (pimping it in a thread full of people who already own similar cars is probably a bit futile anyway).

Are you saying that the noises are a precursor to gearbox or controller failure?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > DSG boxes are reportedly a little "vocal", however mine is very quiet since I had the control unit and gearbox replaced..
> ...


I think it's more a case of they will make this noise and it's known about. At least I hope so :lol: I don't believe that a failure has come about from noise. Audi have said that the noises my DSG made aren't problematic; I'm just interested to see if others have checked their noises, particularly idle/neutral. As my previous post, it seems that Mitsubishi have the same noise with a similar style box. I'd love to know exactly what it is.


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Spandex said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > DSG boxes are reportedly a little "vocal", however mine is very quiet since I had the control unit and gearbox replaced..
> ...


I`m telling you this, as you stated in a previous thread "Perhaps if all the DSG owners could chip into this thread with their thoughts". Stating this, it appears you are looking to obtain assistance and presumably help each other by sharing information and each others experiences concerning various issues reported by owners..

That is what you stated in your thread, an answer was forthcoming from myself, which highlighted that a problem I had dissappeared after the DSG box and Metrotronic control unit was replaced in my vehicle.

If I was looking for your opinion on the marketing of a vehicle, I would PM you and ask for your opinion..

Best Regards..


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahhh, it was this (followed by a link to the sale thread) that confused me:


> Its been advertised on here, you should have bought it and you wouldnt have had any concerns. Also it has 4 months warranty on it..


Feel free to PM me about your sale though... I've got an opinion on EVERYTHING. I'll help you out.

So, are you saying you believe the DSG gearbox being vocal is linked you the failure yours suffered? That seems to be what you're implying by saying it has been quiet ever since it was replaced, but I wanted to be certain.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hows your DSG Spandex ?................ mine scared me a bit today, as I was in town I was in D and pulling out of a junction the old girl seemed to bog down !!!  Tried later and all seems OK , but it was as though maybe I didnt press hard enough to 'kick' down and pulled away in too higher gear.............. most strange !

David


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jaqcom said:


> Hows your DSG Spandex ?................ mine scared me a bit today, as I was in town I was in D and pulling out of a junction the old girl seemed to bog down !!!  Tried later and all seems OK , but it was as though maybe I didnt press hard enough to 'kick' down and pulled away in too higher gear.............. most strange !
> 
> David


To be honest, I think it's getting worse... There is a definite jerk as it moves from 1st to 2nd and a metallic clacking sound to go with it... I can also sit in 2nd, rolling at low speed and get it to make the sound by tapping the accelerator. It's like it does this clunk/jerk as engine load is applied to the gearbox in 2nd. It's very hard to drive smoothly in crawling traffic now.

I've not had the 'bogging down' thing you describe, although I occasionally get the delay of death, where the engine seems to rev but not engage a gear. I think it happens more when I'm slowing down, then change from drive to sport, then accelerate hard...

I'm close to taking it in to Audi, but I have a feeling that they won't do anything unless there's a fault code stored or the gearbox is in pieces on the road behind me. I'll just get the old, "they all do that, sir".


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

On-the-Pipe said:


> I've opted to pay extra for a 1 year warranty that covers up to £1000 in parts and labour. By the sounds of it, should the mechatronic thing need replacing I'll still have to dip into my own pocket! Considering losing my deposit and waiting for a manual 3.2 to turn up...


warranty wise are a good company to use


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Spandex any update on your DSG? Did you ever get it fixed?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've experienced what Spandex had said. On the odd occasion I've had it rev without being in gear. The delay of death I thought, was when you dropped a gear and it didn't take up power for about a second. I also have the 1st to 2nd metallic noise, but only heard with windows down. It is a mechanical box and the delays are built in to protect it. I've found that if I drive with the gearbox in mind, rather than just drop gears and hoof it, it seems to play ball. At a junction I wait a second or two for it engage 1st and feel like that clutch engagment then go for it. It can be in 2nd until you really slow and if it's about to go to 1st when you decided to own the gas it will delay or jerk a little. I've experimented. Waiting for 1st to engage when stationary stops any jerkiness. When you slow down the box has to catch up and engage 1st and take up drive. I find it a little slower at this when the box is cold.

All the above symptoms 'features' seem normal. Certainly mine has done since I've own it, 2.5 years and it's still running "touch wood".

My findings anyway.


----------



## drew.s (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Guys
I've been a member for some time but this is my first post.
Have read this thread with some interest, here's my story.
I have a 04 3.2 with dsg, great performance, great exhaust sound apart from the metalic crunch from the gearbox.
Happens most when cold (but also ocasionaly when warm) when the the car changes up or down from 1st to 2nd.
It is audible with the windows down or with the Boss system off.
Have had the Mechatronic unit changed for around £2k after the car lost all gears on a couple of occasions.
But before the unit was changed I had no problems with gearbox noise.
Reported the problem to the local Audi dealer and took the car for a drive with their master tech guy, but of course a 20 minute drive with warm engine could'nt bring on the noise.
The mechanical metalic crunch happens every morning as i pull out of my road.
Is it doing lasting damage?
The car just passed 70,000 miles today with a great trip down the M4.
Any ideas?
Regards
Drew


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Drew

Mine has made a metallic noise from 1st - 2nd (only when fully hot) since I've owned it. Only audible with windows down. The box is manual and has selectors which move to shift gears. It sounds normal to me and I wouldn't be worrying. My DSG makes quite a clunk when cold going from D to N. As it has done this for 2 years I've started to ingore the odd noise and drive it.

I understand your concerns and have Audi listen to mine in the past and they said it can be normal for DSG to make noises. I think the delays and lack of selecting gears are more a case for concern. I assume you've had the DSG oil changed recently?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## amcamc (Apr 28, 2011)

I've had my 3.2 DSG since June and can confirm the clunks.

I had my DSG gearbox oil and filter changed 2 weeks ago along with the Haldex oil and filter and although the clunks are still there, they are a lot less noticeable, I would recommend getting this done as soon as you get the car.

Mine had 40 k on it , on an " 04 " so 7 years old, and the mechanic said it looked as if it was the original oil and filter in both.

Don't be put off by DSG horror stories, it is a fantastic car, and you could have a failure with any used car of a similar age.

Just do all the normal checks - buy it and enjoy driving it, be careful though you might end up with Jaw ache from grinning all the time when your driving it.!!!


----------

